# NEW YEARS DAY 2015 - HOLLYDALE PARK - SOUTH GATE CA



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

U guys need a Dj let me know thanks


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Fo sho. Inviting the big 562!


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

562 In da house!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Sounds good


YES SIR!!!


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

bump!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice blow up Louu!
When I grow up, I wanna be like you :biggrin:


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Update..


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

phatboyz said:


> Nice blow up Louu!
> When I grow up, I wanna be like you :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT FREE:run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

phatboyz said:


> Nice blow up Louu!
> When I grow up, I wanna be like you :biggrin:


me too :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:roflmao:


Robert =woody65= said:


> me too :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

When u guys joining?


BIG LOUU said:


>


When u guys joining?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

phatboyz said:


> When u guys joining?When u guys joining?


on the next one. when is the next one?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Meeting this Friday at Subway!


BIG LOUU said:


> on the next one. when is the next one?


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## redalert001 (Nov 20, 2014)

nice a local show


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FREE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LAST YEAR


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

GREAT TIME AND FREE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT'S GOING TO BETTER THIS YEAR


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

hell razer said:


> TTT


WE SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> WE SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup:


YES SIR 
SEE U THERE BIG LOUU


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

EVERYONE IS WELCOME :thumbsup: TO JOIN US FOR A FUN DAY


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIG LOUU said:


> IT'S GOING TO BETTER THIS YEAR


:thumbsup:


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking for Our Style in 2015!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

I'LL TAKE ONE


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

LATIN WORLD C. C. LOS ANGELES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

7 more days :banghead:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

jefe de jefes said:


>


NICE VIDEO:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

chicanito said:


> LATIN WORLD C. C. LOS ANGELES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


THANK YOU LATIN WORLD C.C IT'S GONG TO BE A GREAT DAY:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

phatboyz said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

phatboyz said:


> BUMP


TAKE THEM THINGS FOR ME PLEASE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT WAS A GREAT NEW YEARS PICNIC FOR EVERYONE HERE. WE HAS A GREAT TIME NO PROBLEMS AT ALLSEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR THANKS EVERYONE:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Love the black n red duece ss, beautiful color combo


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 1525626


Damn this regal is clean af :wow:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

lone star said:


> Love the black n red duece ss, beautiful color combo


YES SIRRRRRRR BEAUTIFUL CAR:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice pics big louu.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like a great turn out


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Looks like a great turn out


YES IT WAS:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------

